# Spar Tree



## BRCCArborist (Jan 12, 2005)

has anyone seen this short film? Its pretty cool, if you ever get the chance to check it out


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2005)

Uhhhh...


----------



## Keener (Jan 12, 2005)

If it is the same film I am familiar with by that name it was done in the 70,s at Caycuse camp on Vancouver Island.
(Climber tops out spar,sits on top with smoke,camera pans back to show height and sway)
If you Google( National Film Board,Canada )you may find info on it, just a guess though.
I don't think it is politically correct to show it up here anymore.


----------



## Keener (Jan 14, 2005)

The climbers name was Hap Johnson, it was done by the NFB and it is rumored to be available from ISA. It is so typically Canadian, taxpayers pay for the film and then must purchase it from the U.S. eh.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 26, 2005)

A teacher of mine used to show a video to us once in a while. This guy puts on his spurs, saddle, hardhat, and an axe and BIG saw. Goes up this massive redwood? cutting off limbs as he goes. He gets up a ways and blows out the top, he is swaying all over the place. He then sits down on the top of the spar and proceeds to have a cup of tea. The whole thing was a commercial for tea. It was probably done in the 70's. Is this the same guy or film?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 26, 2005)

treeman82 said:


> A teacher of mine used to show a video to us once in a while. This guy puts on his spurs, saddle, hardhat, and an axe and BIG saw. Goes up this massive redwood? cutting off limbs as he goes. He gets up a ways and blows out the top, he is swaying all over the place. He then sits down on the top of the spar and proceeds to have a cup of tea. The whole thing was a commercial for tea. It was probably done in the 70's. Is this the same guy or film?



Ha! I'd LOVE to see that!


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*hey guys*

My friends truck wouldn't start. It started up thens stalled, and it seemed just the startyer and the belt would turn over but the rest of the engine woulnd't. First we thoght it w asthe starter, then w ethought it might be froze up so we dumped to bottles of Methal Hydrate in her and it didn't seem to help and now he had to leav his truck.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 26, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> My friends truck wouldn't start. It started up thens stalled, and it seemed just the startyer and the belt would turn over but the rest of the engine woulnd't. First we thoght it w asthe starter, then w ethought it might be froze up so we dumped to bottles of Methal Hydrate in her and it didn't seem to help and now he had to leav his truck.




And then a spar pole fell on it?


----------



## John Ellison (Jan 26, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> And then a spar pole fell on it?


  

We went to the Thorne Bay logging show in 79. My friend entered the climbing contest. It was two 90' spruce, set up about 15' apart, with a wire between them with a bell on it. First one to ring the bell...wins. I dont know what climbers use now, but their climbing rope was manila with a wire core and an eye for a cats paw. Of course the speed climbers dont take the time to re'tye the slack as they go up, they just hold the slack. Brian beat the other guy to the top by a mile, but when he went to ring the bell he lost all the slack line he was holding. He came down as fast as a bear. It really looked bad but all he got out of it was bruises and scratches. Luckily he hit the ground at a 45deg. angle.They gave him a cert. for the fastest decent.  

John


----------



## ray benson (Jan 26, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> My friends truck wouldn't start. It started up thens stalled, and it seemed just the startyer and the belt would turn over but the rest of the engine woulnd't. First we thoght it w asthe starter, then w ethought it might be froze up so we dumped to bottles of Methal Hydrate in her and it didn't seem to help and now he had to leav his truck.


Sounds like a timing chain. How did you happen to have two bottles of Methyl Hydrate?


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Methyl Hydrate*

Well its winter out this way and its always a good idea to carry some with ya


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 26, 2005)

"Pacific Northwest ISA 

Presents 

SPARTREE: The Film

Silverton, OR - The Pacific Northwest ISA is pleased to announce the availability of SPARTREE, a film documenting the skill, incredible stamina, and good head for heights required of “highriggers” or tree climber/loggers from days past.

The Pacific Northwest is a rugged landscape adorned with huge trees. Prior to the advent of mobile spars, loggers hung steel wires on tall individual trees, called spartrees, to extract logs from the forest to a central loading area. Using nothing more than a simple flip line, waist belt, and spurs, highriggers climbed the spartree, clearing lower branches and cutting off the tree top for rigging equipment.

Rigging spartrees is almost a lost art now. In 1977, Canadian film maker Phillip Borsos made the documentary film SPARTREE as a testament to the physical effort involved. The film garnered numerous awards and achieved “cult” status among foresters and people who worked in the woods.

Today, tree climbing uses skills and techniques adopted from mountaineering and caving expertise. The approach to fixing a line and climbing a tree is quite different from years past. Spurs, like those seen in the film, create wounds in a tree and are only used on trees being taken down. Nonetheless, arborists still use a flip line and the skill of tree climbing in this manner is not entirely lost.

SPARTREE epitomizes an important aspect of the Pacific Northwest region and portrays tree climbing on a grand scale in an era of limited equipment.

Videos are $15 US and $25 Canadian plus shipping. To get your VHS copy, contact the PNW Chapter office at 503-874-8263 or [email protected]. SPARTREE is sold for private home use only and may not be used for public performance in any manner. Enjoy the show! "


----------



## Crofter (Jan 26, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> My friends truck wouldn't start( and now he had to leav his truck.



Timberjackboy;

Did you make this post here by mistake or do you feel it belongs in this thread?


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Crofter said:


> Timberjackboy;
> 
> Did you make this post here by mistake or do you feel it belongs in this thread?


It definitly belongs in this thread. A truck is like a woodsmen best friend. What would you boys do with out your trucks? poor truck


----------



## gumneck (Jan 26, 2005)

*Truck Problem*

Let me get this straight. Starter runs but nothing else on motor is turning. Sounds like too much slack in the belt. If it was timing I would think everything should be turning when cranking but engine wont catch and run. If it was timing it probably wouldn't even sputter or acted like it wanted to start. 

Need more info.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 26, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> It definitly belongs in this thread. A truck is like a woodsmen best friend. What would you boys do with out your trucks? poor truck



This thread is about a woodsman's best friend?

Hizzzzz truck? :blob5:


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 27, 2005)

Well the motor wouldn't even turn over, it just seemes like the starter was turning over really fast, but the belt was turning too, so i dunno? But the motor was definitly not turning over, wouldn't even begin too. He cranked her over till the battery went dead and then we gave up.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, at least the dinnershack still works


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL yes. I dunno what id do with out a good dinnershack!!!!


----------



## ray benson (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't let that battery sit too long discharged or it will freeze.Let us know what you find on the truck problem.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, it's a coffee break commercial. I am working on getting a copy.


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 27, 2005)

ray benson said:


> Don't let that battery sit too long discharged or it will freeze.Let us know what you find on the truck problem.



just don't let us know about it in the forestry and logging forum. move it to off topic, eh?


----------

